# Late season ticks



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Anybody have any encounters during muzzy season ?

Two of the guys in our group found ticks on them after a hunt, one of the guys was bitten and spent a few days in the hospital. He was treated for lime disease. (Noble county)
If feeling ill after spending time in the woods make sure you get checked out and let them know you have spent time in the woods so they can run tests for lime disease. Like anything else early detection is the key.

Everything is good now

I'm always real good about spraying and checking in the warmer months but seem to not do as good of a job after Thanksgiving.....

Be safe


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for posting Redheads. I never would have imagined ticks being active this late in the year.


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Yep my buddy had one stuck in his thigh after he got home from our camp in Washington Co. during muzzy. He never fell ill but still had a preventative dose ordered of whatever it is you take for Lyme disease


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I have read that these deer ticks etc. are different than the ticks we were used to in the past. The type we had in the past (we called them dog ticks) are not active in cold temps. The ones now days are active in much colder weather. I have found them on my clothing in freezing temps.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

They can be active any time the temperature is above freezing.


----------



## thornville mike (Apr 10, 2009)

At our deer camp during muzzle loader we had ticks .. The deer we shot had many that were different sizes and types .. kind of a bummer .


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

As long as the body is warm, deer will carry ticks. The last deer my buddy shot, we didn't find until a day later. It was cold, and by the time we found it the deer had gotten cold too, and the ticks had abandoned ship! 

It always tickled me when some guys would ask if a really sever Winter would cut down on the bugs the next Summer. I'd ask how many severe Winters have their been since time immemorial? And yet, the bugs are still here! It makes no difference!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I found a deer tick on me a few weeks ago...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hunted beagles for years. Didn't matter how cold it got, always checked them for ticks after every hunt often finding them in the most frigid weather. Can't remember the name of an all natural spray I finally got for them and would rub it into their coats before and after a hunt but it seemed to work fairly well. I do remember it having cedar oil in it. Would spray their boxes as well.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Wasn't Skin-so-soft was it ?


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

The last couple years, they seem to have exploded around the lower chagrin river area I fish/hang out. When I was a kid, I maybe had 1 tick on me ever. Now after a morning of fishing, I find them on me, sometimes the next day at work even after I change clothes and check myself/shower. I 'll just see a tick crawling on my arm. They seem really bad, right after ice out/early spring, then as summer starts, for some reason, I don't see another one. It's weird. I shake my head at dudes I see LAYING on the river bank while fishing, wearing shorts/tank top lol.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

M R DUCKS said:


> Wasn't Skin-so-soft was it ?


No...not SsS. 
It was a clear liquid in a pump spray bottle. All generic ingredients.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sawyers?


----------

